# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Long Cycle at 42?

## jim_kazana

42 - 6,1  200lb  12%bf 
10 years BodyBuilding and 6 AS user.

I am on Test-Deca -Dbol cycle, see attachment. 
I am thinking to run it for a total of 25 weeks by changing it to a cutting cycle by week 12.
I have done long cycles before I am getting concerned that I may be too old for long cycles.

Any experienced comments are appreciated.

Jim

----------


## phil de rock

why the dbol only the first week and at twenty?and way too long on the dbol 11 weeks is like five too many IMO.

----------


## jim_kazana

_




 Originally Posted by phil de rock

why the dbol only the first week and at twenty?and way too long on the dbol 11 weeks is like five too many IMO.


_

Hey Phil! Youre right!



I should limit them to 6 weeks or my liver would explode!

Ignore the 20mg ED of Dbol on the first week I have been bridging for 2 weeks before starting the cycle. I dont know if that is a good idea but I have done it anyway.

----------


## JohnnyB

If you've been bridging with d-bol don't keep using it through the cycle. But I have to say your cycle is out dated. Bro that's the old way of cycling. Pick a dose and/or stack and run it for x amount of weeks.

JohnnyB

----------


## jim_kazana

Thanks for the advice Bro. 

So frontloading isn't done anymore?

----------


## JohnnyB

Yes some do frontload, I'm not good with the grafts, sorry. When frontloading you only need to do 1 week of double the dose do 2 week will put you over what your doses will peak at when they stablize. The hcg is old school, go 250-500iu every 4 days. This will help keep the boys alive which will help in recovery. It's like what is easier mantaining a tire with air or fixing a flat.

JohnnyB

----------


## jim_kazana

Thanks JohnnyB

That makes much more sense. That's why usually a get flue at the end of frontloading. 

I would like not to stop at the end of the cycle (10 weeks) but change it with Test/EQ/Tren /Winny for a further 10 weeks. Any thoughts about that?

----------


## Mighty Joe

Jim,

I'm a bit older than you and have done a similer cycle in the past with success. but there is one thing I wish I had done. I don't know how long its been since your last cycle but it really helps to get a base line on your own natuaral test levels before you hit a cycle! Otherwise when you are "off" how would you know where you're supposed to be. Once you are over 40 Test levels can drop dramtically so getting that back to line level when cycling off is good knowledge.

Good Luck and keep lifting, MJ

----------


## jim_kazana

Thanks MJ

My last cycle finished at the end of July 2003. 16 weeks of Test/EQ/Fina.

I dont have access to check my natural test level where I live (UK).

In the last couple of years I have learned to listen to my body when I start noticing natural growth and waking up with a boner in the morning (which is getting more uncommon at my age) I assume that are signs of my natural levels getting normal and therefore I am ready to juice. Or may be I wasnt?

Jim

----------


## powerlifter

Joe, 

Good advice

----------


## powerlifter

Best of luck on your cycle BRo

----------


## JohnnyB

If your going to go 20 weeks or more use 2 compunds at a tine for 10-12 weeks.

JohnnyB

----------


## JohnnyB

> Jim,
> 
> I'm a bit older than you and have done a similer cycle in the past with success. but there is one thing I wish I had done. I don't know how long its been since your last cycle but it really helps to get a base line on your own natuaral test levels before you hit a cycle! Otherwise when you are "off" how would you know where you're supposed to be. Once you are over 40 Test levels can drop dramtically so getting that back to line level when cycling off is good knowledge.
> 
> Good Luck and keep lifting, MJ


**** MJ how you been?

JohnnyB

----------


## Mighty Joe

Johnny,

I'm doing fine brutha!!! My job has had me crazy this past year, but things have settled down for me some, at least I don't have to travel as much! Now I can spend more time back here with the AR boys!

I'll tell ya what though, ya really find out how badly you wanna stay in shape when you have to travel regularly. My hat is off to these pro wrestler types and such who are just so dedicated to get off a plane and find a gym to rattle right away.

Take Care,

MJ

----------


## JohnnyB

I hear ya Bro, glad to see you back

JohnnyB

----------


## jim_kazana

Thanks JB & MJ 

I have adjusted the cycle, see graph.

Is this better? HCG is 300iu twice a week. 
In the past I have used higher dose of Test, 1g x week, I guess is safer if go down a bit.

What do you guys think about it?

Jim

----------


## JohnnyB

EQ needs a minimum of 10 weeks 12 is better. I ran it 16 and loved it. You could go 10 deca , 10 eq

JohnnyB

----------


## jim_kazana

Thanks JonnyB
Great info.

Jim

----------


## JohnnyB

No prob Bro

JohnnyB

----------

